# Is a 10wt to small for Tampa Bay tarpon?



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

matters the 10wt. A stout 10wt like a loomis cc glx or hardy proaxis will work but you will be slightly under-gunned. A 10wt like a Orvis recon or a Scott Tidal will not work very well if you get into fish that size, rods like that are more big redfish or permit rods. Are you fishing with a guide? If so bring your 10wt and use his or her 11wt or 12wt when needed.

I dont own an 11wt or 12wt yet and plan on buying one for Tarpon. last few florida trips i took showing up with a 10wt got a frown from the guide saying that may not get the job done.

Remember as well there is always the chance this time of year for fish well over 100lb which is not 10wt territory.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Depends on your fish fighting skill level too. I am not experienced with large tarpon, but I was asked to bring my 10wt by a well known tarpon guide in Boca Grande for a guided trip. He didn't bat an eye at the 10wt and we were throwing at 100lb fish. This was probably acceptable because they were laid up fish in about 6' of water. Not much room for deep digging. Throwing at tarpon in the passes or on the beaches....I would feel much more comfortable with an 11 or 12.

Most people wouldn't throw a 6wt at slot snook under the mangroves, but I do it regularly. If you know how to put proper pressure on a fish, you would be surprised how light you can go.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

There are almost no tarpon in Tampa. I recommend Boca. Much better fishery.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

For me it’s more about water depth than size. A 10wt in shallow backwaters or areas like citrus co where it’s 6ft deep 5mi off, I typically use my10. Once they’re past the bend or off the beeches in deeper water, it’s a 12 wt. knowing how to flex a blank all the way to the handle makes a big difference. It’s about leverage. Deep water need more leverage for virtical pulls. Shallow water, lay her sideways, step back and flex her to the hilt. Get dirty with the biatch. Palm the spool and make her turn her head. There’s ways if you know how & when. Thevwhen is the expensive part. Either pay a capt to learn, lose a lot of fish, or be lucky enough to have a good mentor....


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you have to ask them you need a 12 wt


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

12 wt all the way!
No one has ever said, I wish I had a lighter rod when hooked up to a mature Tarpon.


----------

